# view.atdmt.com/COM/iview/3961369



## dennisj00

I keep several IE9 browsers open with tabs for Issues / discussion of various CE models, and others for OT or Technology threads.

With increasing frequency, when I hit the back arrow to return to the category from a post, nothing happens. If I right-click the back arrow, there's a ton of http://view.atdmt.com/COM/iview/3961369 entries (the number might change).

I can never back out correctly. I've learned to go to the link at the bottom of the page and select the page that this tab started on.

Any ideas?


----------



## gary s

This happens to me also.

Have no idea why.


----------



## samrs

Mine also.


----------



## houskamp

check the "back list" under the back arrow, it will be full of addresses.. I think one of the ad servers goes nuts..


----------



## dennisj00

It's crazy, since I started this thread, it's probably the only tab on my browsers that haven't done it!


----------



## samrs

I experienced pretty much the same thing. Then yesterday it happened again on this web site. I opened a new tab and went to WRAL.COM, IE9 wouldn't back out of any link I opened, chrome and firefox worked fine. Just for kicks I decided to try safari(POS). I was also having issues with my Internet and had been running speedtests every so often. Once safari installed I tried a speedtest with it and got a popup for outdated Java. Sigh, I hate that stupid nag to update Java. I went ahead with it this time. Restarted both browsers, guess what works now.:whatdidid


----------



## samrs

Should have kept my keyboard locked. It's happened three times this afternoon on this website.


----------



## dennisj00

It seems these atdmt.com links cause IE9 to keep increasing memory until the machine bogs down.

Anybody with any ideas?


----------



## Chris Blount

We are aware of this and looking into the issue. It also happens with other browsers (happens to me in Safari on the Mac). 

We are contacting the ad company to see what's up.


----------



## dennisj00

Great news, Chris! I'm currently double checking the back arrow to be sure it's clean on every tab, but still keep task manager open to view the process memory. 

Occasionally, I still have to kill an IE process if it's memory starts going over 400 or so. Oddly enough, it usually doesn't bother my open browsers!


----------



## dennisj00

The ad servers are going crazy again today . . . even though I have ads turned off.

Makes the site almost unusable.


----------



## David Bott

It is funny that this is an IE issue as the ad server platform seems from Microsoft. 

I can not replicate it as I am a MAc user.

Pondering.


----------



## David Bott

Found this in doing some research...Not sure it will help but it seems to be some sort of known issue...

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-current/da2227ec-ded7-42e2-aa40-4b70a7a140cd

Again...I can not say any of this will help.


----------



## dennisj00

The ad servers are going crazy again today. . .


----------

